# SUMAR.SI CON DOS CONDICIONES



## Renzo G (May 31, 2002)

Juan Pablo,

Tengo la siguiente lista:

Columna A: Fecha
Columna B: Tipo de Combustible
Columna C: Galones

Quiero hacer una tabla de resumen por mes y por tipo de combustible.Algo asi:

             ene   feb   mar
Tipo 1
Tipo 2
Tipo 3

Que formula podria poner que sumer por tipo de combustible y mes.

Gracias,

Renzo


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 31, 2002)

Me parece que saldría más sencillo hacer una tabla dinámica, agrupando las fechas por meses, y poniéndola en la Columna y el Tipo en la fila.


----------



## luis romero (Jun 3, 2002)

Renzo,

Creo que con la sig. formula podrias resolver tu problema:


{=SUMAPRODUCTO( ((TIPO=$A1)*(MES(FECHAS)=D$2))*CAN)

TIPO, es el rango de tipos de combustible.
FECHAS seria el rango donde tienes las fechas de cada movimiento.
CAN, es el la cantidad por movimiento.


Espero que esto te ayude a resolver tu problema.
Saludos,
Luis Romero


----------

